# should i keep one of my cats kittens?



## kizzy2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

my cat just gave birth yesterday to 3 beautiful kittens. i was wondering whether the mum would accept one of them staying with us, or do they get to a point where they dont want them around anymore.
also, an ex of mine kept a kitten from his cats litter and he had loads of trouble getting her to stop feeding the baby, is this common and if so will spaying the mum prevent this from being a problem. she will be spayed as soon as the kittens are weaned.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

We had a kitten still feeding at 16 weeks here. What you would have to do is when the other 2 kittens go, or at arond 12 weeks-ish, seperate mum completely from the kitten, or put some type of covering over Mum so the kitten cannot suckle, then have her spayed, then keep the kitten.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I have a mum and 3 of her babies with me .... 1 from one litter and 2 from another litter ... there isn't much upset, the occasional scrap, but nothing major. The mum and daughter are quite close (well I think the daughter wants to be) ... they are always near by each other ..., the two boys are usually off sleeping (although splot got a broken leg so he's permanently sleeping at the moment!)

It shouldn't be a problem. My youngest are now a 9 months old and quite cotnent around each other.

Mum has been spayed now (originally was a pregnant foster cat that never left)!


----------

